# "Park outside" because your car might catch fire!



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

You thought I was talking about yet another EV battery fire threat, didn't you? Not this time! It's gasoline powered Kia Sportages.

Park outside, Kia warns 72,000 Sportage SUV owners. Your engine might catch on fire (msn.com)

Now let's see if this story sticks around for several weeks like the EV ones do, or if it disappears tomorrow.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Click-bait from our trusted forum members is...unnecessary.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Same thing happened for 350,000+ GM vehicles with faulty fire-prone ignition switches. Just another day.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> Click-bait from our trusted forum members is...unnecessary.


It was proving a point though.


----------

